# My new HO garage layout



## Philhoggart (May 21, 2015)

hey guys,

I have been busy building my collection of track since my wife and mother inlaw bought me a starter set from Fleischmann for my birthday .

I have started with a 4ft X 8ft board then covered it in blue foam (Wow that stuffs expensive here in Holland).

then i layed out my track and decided what i wanted , i know I want to swap to OO scale from HO cos i am English and i remember al the British Rail trains from when i was younger and this is mainly available in OO scale.

well heres my video so let me know what you think of the video and the layout please , i will be electrifying all the points but at 18 euros a piece for the Fleischmann motors this will be happening slowly

Thanks Phil


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice beginnings there. Good track work, the train maintained a
good constant speed. But I failed to catch how you will be continuing
from the upper level back to the lower level.

As usual, I have to bring up switching. Moving freight cars from train to
industry spurs and yards and then again building
a train can offer hours of model enjoyment. As you note, those turnouts
and their motors can get costly, so maybe you can add one every so often.

Don


----------



## Philhoggart (May 21, 2015)

Hi Don

The station will be a terminus station there will be no downhill run

As for switching i will be doing a stone factory in the middle of the layout


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

You sir. Have one of the world's most awesome mother in-laws! 

But seriously, before you get too much further into it, I suggest you cut the table out from underneath the raised section while still leaving wood and framework to hold the track. That way when you have your tunnel all buttoned up and scenery finished, you can crawl under the table to access the track under the tunnel for cleaning/derailments.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

So far so good. You're only limited by your imagination. Hopefully, you'll show us more soon!

-J.


----------



## Philhoggart (May 21, 2015)

sorry guys and galls i forgot about you all 

here is my update now but i am now concerned that my R2 curves are too tight for the locos i am wanting to run


----------

